# Computer Will Not Load Login. Realtek Message.



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey there,

Every time I start up my computer, it flashes the Dell logo screen, and then displays this message on a black screen:

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 083)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation

This Product is covered by one or more of the following patents:
US5, 307, 459, US5, 434, 872, US5, 732, 094, US6, 570, 884, US6, 115, 776 and 
US6, 327, 625

Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller Series v1.19 (08/10/09)

Escape doesnt work. Tried the recovery disk that came with windows. Tried the diagnostics that came with the computer as well. 

Specs: Windows 7 Home Premium OA
Inspiron N5010

Ask if you need any more info, ill try to get it to you.

Hope this can be solved easily!

Thanks,
Jason.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Any help/ideas?

Sorry for the bump.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

go to dell site and download all the latest drivers for your pc(win7) boot into safe mode and install all latest update drivers.

I had probs with realtek so installed new latest drivers and this solved my probs


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks like it is trying to boot from the ethernet interface, or doesn't recognize the hard drive. Try going to the System Setup (press F2 at the Dell logo) and on the Boot order display verify it is set to boot from the hard drive first. Also verify that the hard drive is recognized in the System Setup.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

My friend decided to do a fresh install. So now we have access to the computer, and downloading all the drivers needed.


----------

